# Celexa- Making IBS symptoms worse?



## 21024 (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi, I have been on Celexa for approximately 3 months. I have noticed my stomach issues has been more troublsome. I am wondering if anybody knows if this anti depressant can worsen IBS or has had this issue. I notice that i started to also have pain beind my right rib cage since I have been taking this med. Can anybody relate?


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Piper is taking this and said it was working great. Maybe you can find him/her in the find button up top.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

My D was way worse on Lexapro and I had to stop taking it.


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

ive been taking celexa for a week now and its been progressively better. I do have the jittery feelings, but it eventually goes away after a couple of minutes. However, I do see some fluctuations in my weight.


----------

